# I'v been upside down in four different boats



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

The feeling in your stomach just hurts when you know its going over. I have almost come to expect it now. I just saw these pictures and it brought back the memories from each time I have flipped. I luckily have never been offshore but the last time was a night and so it added to the excitement.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog...inks+a+fishing+boat+well+something+like+that/


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

_I'v been upside down in four different boats
[

What's up with that? I've turtled a Hobie cat a few times but didn't think it was common on a power boat. A buddy of mine goosed his John Boat once and with all the weight in the rear it flipped backwards over him. He only did it once though. How about sharing a few of your stories?_


----------



## Wham Shou (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I'd like to offer my services to pilot the boat next time! Lol


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

4 times..........how did you do that?


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

I am not sure if you are living right (cause you're around to tell the tale) or you have bad karma. What do you think?


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

always want to make sure the tuna door opens out!!!


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds fishy


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 4 times..........how did you do that?


Yea, how do you do that?

TH


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

flipped 4 diff. times????? i think NOT


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

If you haven't figured out what's causing this problem, I'd take some time to think about it. Slow down, especially in the turns and in rough water. Be careful.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the warning not to fish with you! j/k


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

I know I've read about a few close calls with you outside of your last flip on that $70,000 Jon boat you had. Some were at night. Dude... There is something seriously wrong with what you are doing. 

I know accidents can happen at anytime, and I say a prayer every time I live the ramp, but c'mon man!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell, i havent even flipped a kayak yet and ive been in some rough arse water! Ive been to the big jetties in poc and came back in three to fives in a twelve foot flat bottom and kept it topside up. I heard the flipped boatright story where you got hung on a submerged barge in sabine, flipped it and you repowered it and sold it to a guide...what happened the other three times? Just want to hear the stories, it may help someone learn what not to do.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## grindthegrind (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Not living right, maybe. Is not karma, I'm too busy licking wounds to mess with anyone. I think the man upstairs just has a very funny sense of humor. Or maybe he is preparing me for something special, Here is a list of things over the last twenty years, some my fault others not, but each has a good story. 

1- First boat down around 1993 in Fayett county 12 ft river john with 9.9 tiller. Swam the 9.9 about a hundred yards to the bank, almost drowned trying to save that little motor but I was more scared of Jim Thompson "my buddies dad who owned the motor" than I was of drowning.

2- Dollar point-1994 stingray through the leg just inside the achilles. ER room- several month recovery, I do not recommend this one

3-Matagorda Troutmasters tourney- my partner hooks me in the face and neck with a mirror lure. ER room and back to tourney. not too bad

4- Matagorda late November 2001 stuck my Soalwater( south shoreline east end) on a Wednesday evening no cell phone, by myself, spent the night out there as a cold front rolled through. That one sucked

5- East bay Galveston in December 2003 rolled over into 55 degree water. The worst part about that one was the mosquito attack at the refuge during the night trying to get the boat back on the trailer by hand. All the mosquito spray was in the bay and i looked like some peppered my face with number 8 shot for about a week. Good memories

6- 2004 Hauling tail in skinny shell north of Bird Island East Matagorda, I launched my self off my boat an onto an exposed shell bed razor bed". ER doc picked shell out of my hands and *** for a while. That was just plain stupid. I knew it was going to happen but I just couldn't stop myself

7. 2010 Trinity marsh , I was with Sarge,Harry and Emmit and we were cruising along in an Air boat on dry land shooting hogs when we hit a cane patch and went air born. As I was flying through the air with a loaded shotgun in my hand I was just praying that I would not shoot my buddies. When we come to a stop me and Sarge were under the boat with the motor still running and fuel pouring everywhere in a pile of dried cane. Perfect recipe to roast us up right there. On that one when I got out from under the boat, I walked over to act like I was going to pee, and had a little chat with the man up stairs and said are you trying to tell me something. At that moment four other air-boats pulled up to rescue us so I took it as a sign that he wanted me to keep playing.

8. I still don't know how I did this one- 2011- David and I were on the Boatright on the San Jack river bow-fishing. We both drew back on a large fish and 1-2-3 pop. I feel the bow string slap me in the face and as I reach up I feel the arrow going into my face and out the side of my neck. So I did what any good ******* would and try to pull it out but it keeps hanging up on the slide stopper. I tell David to get a screwdriver and unscrew the stopper so I can get this fu#$%ing thing out of my face. It slides out easy and didn't hurt near as much as you would think. We looked for that fish for a little bit but decided I should probably go to the ER. 

9. OCT 2012- David,Sarge and myself donated a trip for a fundraiser for ****-dog that has terminal cancer. So we head out to Sabine for a fishing, gigging combo. Once it gets dark we head down the ICW and get hung up on a sunken barge, "no big deal" right. About 30 minutes later of pushing pulling we managed to tuner over one bad *** boatright. My last words to David as I was in the water standing on the barge, were "don't worry I got It, hammer down" my bad. Everyone was ok and our buddy that is dying from cancer had the best attitude. Quote from ****-Dog " its all just a bunch of $##t that you cant take with you" 


Hope you enjoyed, feel free to have fun at my expense because as you can see I can take it
lol

Keith Varner


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Geez! That title threw me...upside down! Didn't think you meant literally!


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Keith that was great, I'm telling you write a book. Enjoyed your story even though it sounded like it hurt a lot.


----------



## byte-me (Aug 25, 2012)

Great stories, They all put a smile on my face...

Yes Big V you need to be carefull out their...!


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope you don't waist money on lottery tickets, scratch off's or casino trips...


----------



## texasagg (Jun 24, 2011)

I just realized how boring my life is. Glad to see you survived and great post!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

You could definitely write a book, id read it. 
I thought i was snakebit...good post.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

my life is boring...


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

sorry bout my earlier comment, great post,i call u the "Cat Man" 5 flips remaining...But after your 8th flip, i highly recommend bank fishing, i wouldnt even try wading, just bank fish...


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Keith.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm ready to go fishing with you again!! Of course the time I did go with you the only issues we had were very boring battery issues but you had a backup to a backup to a backup and we were good to go. Great read...some I have heard about and others I had not.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

if you do something enough things will catch up with you. more reason to slow down, think things through and err on the side of caution. more time i spend on the water the more i realize of the things that could go wrong. had a bone pop out of my finger a year ago. airboat incident was definitely high on the pucker factor.


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


big v said:


> Not living right, maybe. Is not karma, I'm too busy licking wounds to mess with anyone. I think the man upstairs just has a very funny sense of humor. Or maybe he is preparing me for something special, Here is a list of things over the last twenty years, some my fault others not, but each has a good story.
> 
> 1- First boat down around 1993 in Fayett county 12 ft river john with 9.9 tiller. Swam the 9.9 about a hundred yards to the bank, almost drowned trying to save that little motor but I was more scared of Jim Thompson "my buddies dad who owned the motor" than I was of drowning.
> 
> ...


It's not all bad
March 2010 Team Varnarge was born. Other than Varners family this is arguably his greatest creation... Lol


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

dangit...wear a helmet


----------



## Adobe 11SD (May 11, 2012)

After reading the title I was thinking that I was upside down once, but finally got her paid off. 

Glad you made it though all of those mishaps.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

texasagg said:


> I just realized how boring my life is. Glad to see you survived and great post!


Aint that the truth!!
:shamrock:


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Somebody should follow you around with a video camera


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Got pics????


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

i bet the camera got wet :^)


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

No offense but i would never go fishing with you and if you pulled up next to me while fishing I would let you have the hole. I already have enough bad luck and it sounds like you have a black cloud hanging over you everywhere you go.


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

Heck I would go fishing with you..............but I'm driving. lol


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

If you video'd, you'd be rich....but then, that's all part of it huh....?


.:wink:


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Good grief man! I've got some stories, and some are pretty good, but you've had it rough! I've had many close calls, and had to swim away from a swamped boat once, but geeze!


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

*Upside Down BoatRight*

Here is the proof of the last upside down boat in the ICW. The fat guy in the white shirt is the Keith, the story teller.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

This was taken just prior to about ten hours of pure hell. I spent the night there by myself, About a 20 mph north wind and all I was wearing were some leaky waders. I tried to crawl into that cooler all night. That one tested me. A little skinny feller might not have made it. I make sure that I carry a hammer now so I will have something to knock myself out with, rather than go through that again.


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

*Arrow in the Face*

Real sorry to say I didn't get a pic with the Arrow piercing through Keith's face. Can't tell you how disappointed I am with myself over it. Watching a 6'6 380 lb man hit the ground like he did was definitely a sight to be seen. Watching him try to rip the arrow out of his face and the arrow not coming out was pretty hillarious too. He yanked hard and I know part of his face still hurts from it. Here are pics of Keith taken before he went to the emergency room. I think the funniest part of the story is the part he left untold. When he called his wife, he said " Baby, I'm fixing to drive myself to the ER because I've shot myself in the neck while bowfishing. But, please don't panic because I will be okay"


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

fishn'ag said:


> Here is the proof of the last upside down boat in the ICW. The fat guy in the white shirt is the Keith, the story teller.


The fat guy in the black shirt is David, the boat owner.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Sarge, don't let him get away with that. He is going to make me post the story of team Tomjeanes, but Im afraid I will get kicked off forever.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Good lord that was a close call.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Great stories, glad their all yours and not mine.
But....I can not figure out how a person shoots himself in the neck with a bow and arrow. You have to explain that one to us......


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry David, that I did not stop for your photo opportunity with the arrow sticking out of my face but I will be sure to wait for you to get your camera ready next time



Here is another one that I forgot about


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Wow! A couple of comments. You might want to consider getting one of them speed demon boats that everyone on this forum drools over just to keep the stories going. And secondly, you might want to kick up the life insurance coverage a tad bit! j/k


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

*Past the barb at Matagorda Troutmasters*

He tried to fish like this but it wasnt working. When we took off across the bay he started crying like a baby due to the weight of the mirrolure bouncing around. We used the weedless stem on a weedless spoon as a screwdriver to take the bait off of the hook.

We have a house on the north side of Jack's pass, the one with the floating dock, yall come on by and say hello.


----------



## dstocker (Jun 10, 2008)

dude


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

EndTuition said:


> Great stories, glad their all yours and not mine.
> But....I can not figure out how a person shoots himself in the neck with a bow and arrow. You have to explain that one to us......


It takes years of practice and lots of skill. LOL

Seriously, the slide stop on a fishing arrow must be on top of the arrow when in the shooting position. The arrow used that day was brand new from Academy and had the knocks glued in the wrong alignment. Basically the bow string came out of the knock when I drew back and when I let go it was a dryfire, but when the bow string came back "with plenty force" it caught the slide stop and through it back into my face. It took us a long time to figure out how it happened because your first thought is that the line tangled and came back, but the arrow went into my face knock first and out the side of my neck so the tip of the arrow was still facing forward. There a lot of arrows out there that are incorrectly set up and its not an over obvious hazard, so its easy to over look. So please pay close attention to your fishing arrows.

KV


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Dang....an amazing number of things that have to go perfectly wrong for that to happen. I can only imagine the surprize that had to have been.

Thanks for the explanation, you really should write a book.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Does your ER offer frequent flier miles?


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

any alcohol involved??


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't remember how many times I've been upside down on the Frio the Guadalupe Sabinal, the Colorado, San Marcosand the Rio Grande in a inner tube 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

jampen said:


> any alcohol involved??


I knew this was coming. Alcohol was on only one of the boats and had nothing to do with what happened. It would almost be better if it was more of a contributing factor so I would at least have something to blame it on


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Glad you are ok but great stories! I just thought I had some stories...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

There were no significant injuries sustained in this one, except for maybe David's feelings. But, I think it belongs on this thread.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I just completed my captions license today. Who wants to go first. LOL


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

big v said:


> I just completed my captions license today. Who wants to go first. LOL


Uh, catch you on the flip side.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Uh, catch you on the flip side.


Now thats funny


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

And then there was this time that Mike thought it would be a great idea to let Sarge use his boat to prefish for a tournament. Little did he know Sarge was going to pull it under the awning at the Crawfish Shack. Take a look at Dan Moe as he stands and gazes at some of Sarge's finest work. You should have been inside when the mafia inside started telling everyone some dumb fuc**ing ****** just pulled the awning off the building with his boat.


----------



## TreyP (Oct 16, 2011)

I sure wish I would have known all of this before I let y'all give me pointers of where I should not go. But I guess if you have torn up this much equipment who better than to get to let you know where not to go.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

fishn'ag said:


> View attachment 574680
> 
> View attachment 574681
> 
> ...


That one hurt. Then David crushed Sarges rod and reels with his truck the next day. Who has that photo?


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

That photo is in my iphone on the bottom of Sabine. Can you pick it up for me next time your over there


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't worry I've got one down there too!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Lol, as bill Murray said in Stripes, I want to party with you! You guys are animals!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

This is the one of the wildest threads I have ever read. I don't think i would ever get in a boat again after about number 5. You got big ones thats for sure. You ever thought about maybe taking up bank fishing? x1000 on bumping up your life insurance policy. Hell I might take one out on ya. Never hit a long shot.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Do your Fishing Buddies - Call you LUCKY?!?!


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

I dont have any more fishing buddies


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

railbird said:


> Lol, as bill Murray said in Stripes, I want to party with you! You guys are animals!


Railbird, from to looks of those videos you would fit right in. How much do you charge for RFL training I could drop her off for about six weeks so you can teach her to run dry.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

big v said:


> This was taken just prior to about ten hours of pure hell. I spent the night there by myself, About a 20 mph north wind and all I was wearing were some leaky waders. I tried to crawl into that cooler all night. That one tested me. A little skinny feller might not have made it. *I make sure that I carry a hammer now so I will have something to knock myself out with*, rather than go through that again.


That's the funniest thing I've read in a while....I really don't know why it's that funny...hypothermia is real!

Five


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread has made me laugh till I cried. I thought i had some stories. Nothing tops these.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd fish with you but we are using your boat


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Bwahahahaahaahah

Big v is super good people. You know what's funny he has not even told any fighting stories when we were younger. Some of the best stories ever!

If I get time later I will tell the story of you at jack in the box drive through and them dudes honked at you. Bwahahahah!

I like reliving all these stories. We're getting old.

To fishingag

















Good times


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Most of us guys who have been out in the bay a million times do have our
stories too. We are trying real hard not to have any more of these
"adventures"!

Up your life insurance.


----------



## bumfisherman (Sep 5, 2005)

I ain't never had anything like that happen to me when I was sober!


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

Big V, how about the morning we left out to go run the 19' Shoalwater and launched at Wallisville. As I recall, we left out just before daylight and were counting gators between Fort Anahuac and the mouth of the river. I remember counting over 50 before we quit. I also remember we decided it would be a great idea to run up river towards Liberty to do some exploring. The story gets good on the way back when we think we have enough fuel to make it back to the pocket and wack a few fish under the birds just before dark. I remember running out of fuel as we made it back to the river mouth and the two of us wading your boat from the mouth all the way to Fort Anahuac Park. I remember the saber tooth Mosquitos and the countless encounters with what we thought were gators as we took every blessed step. Just curious why you left this one out.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Post a pic of yourself, so if I see you getting on a boat I'm getting off.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Varner, If had known you carried around that much bad luck i would have thought twice about hanging around you at Sam.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been told that I am my own worst enemy at times, but man you take it to the limit. I know you won't listen.......but stay safe.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this guy on your fishing team too? :slimer:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

big v said:


> I just completed my captions license today. Who wants to go first. LOL


I see in your profile you live in Summerwood- so do I.

At first, I was thinking "hey cool, people in Summerwood to fish with."

Now, after reading your stories, I'm not sure I can have enough of these :shamrock: to stay out of trouble.

Jeebus man you have to have driven your guardian angel to drink.


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

Bull Red said:


> Is this guy on your fishing team too? :slimer:


He almost made it.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Bull Red said:


> Is this guy on your fishing team too? :slimer:


 Not yet, but he looks like he qualifies for membership. We are currently accepting new members but for some reason no one is applying. lol

BTW "East Side Fishing Team" has very little to do with fishing


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I dont feel so bad now.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

big v said:


> Not yet, but he looks like he qualifies for membership. We are currently accepting new members but for some reason no one is applying. lol
> 
> BTW "East Side Fishing Team" has very little to do with fishing


Come on Big V, I've seen you catch a fish before...once!

The thread goes on forever and the party never ends


----------



## fishn'ag (Aug 3, 2009)

How about the first time we took the BoatRight in the deep back lakes. The fan motor didn't have a shroud around it and the wooden prop delaminated a slung a blade off and sent pieces of the motor and a fan blade a few hundred feet in the air and rained debris all over us. Needless to say it made one helluva racket and stranded us miles away from water that was over 8" deep. Not sure why this one didn't make the list either.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Varner, If had known you carried around that much bad luck i would have thought twice about hanging around you at Sam.


Who is this?


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Good God man. Sounds like you are an accident waiting to happen. Your next "trick" might be spontaneous combustion. If so, hopefully you'll be on the water so you can dive in. 100% joking of course. Someone upstairs is watching out for you.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Maybe you should take up golf or knitting, no not knitting those things are pointed. Bad mitten or crokay or checkers yea thats it they should be relatively safe.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ill bet his lady makes him eat with a spork

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*got outriggers?*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Ill bet his lady makes him eat with a spork
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


outriggers & floaties .... could be in order ......... LOL

speckcaster


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

big v said:


> Who is this?


Clay G


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

I actually remember driving by and seeing the mangled console at Crawfish shack... I remember saying to my wife "look hunny someone so drunk they forgot they still had the boat hooked up... Ive been wondering if any 2coolers lived in around crosby area. Shoot I'd go fishing with ya'll. Stuff like that don't bother me, as long as im still kick'n at the end of the day that's all that matters, all the rest is just details.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

geez man do you just not pay attenyion at all or what, how can you mess up that much, I am a goof but man! somebody is looking out for you


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

This is Davids new rig that replaced the overturned 22ft Boatright that we flipped in October. The 250 SHO is a beast and it pushes that 24 around 50 mph . If we manage to flip this one there will be a great story but I don't know if we will be around to tell. We decided to break in the motor so we put in at Good Times on the San Jack River and had lunch at Top Water Grill, it will cover some water to say the least. The best part of the day is when we were flying across lower Galveston bay catching air on a nice chop, and David leans over and says I don't have insurance yet. If it was ever going to the bottom that would have been the day. All I can say is WOW


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

24


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

David, the boat turned out great. I like the hull color with the black rails.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is a beauty

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sweet boat! Who makes it?


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

David it sure did turn out nice man....

Big V David told me your in charge of the work being done while he is out....


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear keep the pointy end towards the waves and the dry side up. Yep I know you did not want to hear that but it is the best I could do. Try boat us they are so much cheaper than state farm and cover so much more. About half


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> Sweet boat! Who makes it?


http://www.boatrightmarine.com/


----------



## Sarge Customs (Oct 6, 2005)

StangGang said:


> David, the boat turned out great. I like the hull color with the black rails.


The hull color inspired the name of the new boat.... Super Dookie


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice...that's a tank of a boat. Y'all should have a hard time tearing it up, but after reading this thread I'm sure you guys will pull through for us :biggrin:


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Reynolds4 said:


> Nice...that's a tank of a boat. Y'all should have a hard time tearing it up, but after reading this thread I'm sure you guys will pull through for us :biggrin:


Yep, and make sure the camara is rolling!


----------



## IslandTime (Jan 30, 2012)

*I was on this one*

_- East bay Galveston in December 2003 rolled over into 55 degree water. The worst part about that one was the mosquito attack at the refuge during the night trying to get the boat back on the trailer by hand. All the mosquito spray was in the bay and i looked like some peppered my face with number 8 shot for about a week. Good memories
_
Caught up with V this morning and he told me about the thread. To confirm, *Hell to the yeah* this one happened, I was on the boat along with another dude! There is alot more to that story. Funniest part was when we took water over the back and started to flip I was on the cooler in front and V was glassing for birds and didn't know it was coming. He was still holding the binos when he came off the raised platform and hit the water head first. Came up spittin water with a look on his face I will never forget, but by god he held on to the binos. The 150 yammy on that Shoalwater held strong and spun the prop for about 2 minutes upside down before it finally shut down. 

We were shallow enough that we could stand up (both of us go over 6' 4" and 3 bills) with our shoulders and heads above water. Good thing as we were both in waders. Boat did not move because the burnin bar was stuck in the mud. Cell phones and wallets were in a dry box that was flipped upside down and was being held shut to the floor by the water pressure. Brother V wound up trying to pull it out (under water) and wound up opening the lid and you guessed it, everything inside went by by. 

What do you do now? Basically nothing, we sat on the hull of that boat freezing for about half an hour. To far from shore and too cold to swim and no one else on the water. Finally a guy in a whaler with a yammy 250 came by (forgot his name but I still say a prayer of thanks for him). Keith and I wound up getting back in the water, swam under the hull and tied a tow rope to the burnin bar and flipped that B*TCH back up. Towed her back to the front of the "ditch", hand pulled it back to the ramp getting sucked dry by a million **** mosquitos, got it back on the trailer and ran it to Pearland Marine. Worst of all, we only had 2 skinny friggin trout in the boat when it happeded. 

SCARS ARE SOUVENIRS YOU NEVER LOOSE. Keep er dry brother, see you on the water. TD


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I've been through a lot of lumps and bumps going down the highway of life but.....

You guys make me feel like all of my lumps were just part of a fairy tale.


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

We tore one up in October and now its big brother is finished. Davids new boat is on the right 2478 Boatright with 250 SHO. This is one fine jon boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

**** those are some decked out rigs! Might want to keep em right side up.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

TD, whats up brother, I am going to have steal that saying" *SCARS ARE SOUVENIRS YOU NEVER LOOSE*" I like it.


----------



## MacheteMan (Jan 15, 2014)

*You can't make this stuff up*

I remember when your wife called me to tell me about event #5. "Keith flipped his boat over in Matagorda Bay". Did he say where exactly?, I asked. She said "No the phone died, that's all he could tell me". I recall that the Bay is rather large, so she and I decided that there wasn't a thing we could do for him but keep the beer cold.

I was there for event #6. You scared the hell out of both of us with that one! We never did clean those fish:fish:


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

Great name macheteman LOL. I told you to hold on as we jumped that reef, I just didnt take my owne advise. They ER Doc pulled a plate full of oyster chuncks out of my hand on that one.

Welcome aboard Phil


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! I just read this thread. Big V you are one tough dude.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

MacheteMan said:


> I remember when your wife called me to tell me about event #5. "Keith flipped his boat over in Matagorda Bay". Did he say where exactly?, I asked. She said "No the phone died, that's all he could tell me". I recall that the Bay is rather large, so she and I decided that there wasn't a thing we could do for him but keep the beer cold.
> 
> I was there for event #6. You scared the hell out of both of us with that one! We never did clean those fish:fish:


Welcome to 2Cool. I am ready for more stories.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My wife said I could not go fishing with you guys. Said my heart wouldn't stand it. She might be right..........................for once. Love you sweetheart. 

It's hell to get old.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

How did I miss this thread?:rotfl::rotfl:

Glad you were still here to write the stories.


----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

*Once again it's on...*

The thread goes on forever and the party never ends


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

fishn'ag said:


> Real sorry to say I didn't get a pic with the Arrow piercing through Keith's face. Can't tell you how disappointed I am with myself over it. Watching a 6'6 380 lb man hit the ground like he did was definitely a sight to be seen. Watching him try to rip the arrow out of his face and the arrow not coming out was pretty hillarious too. He yanked hard and I know part of his face still hurts from it. Here are pics of Keith taken before he went to the emergency room. I think the funniest part of the story is the part he left untold. When he called his wife, he said " Baby, I'm fixing to drive myself to the ER because I've shot myself in the neck while bowfishing. But, please don't panic because I will be okay"


And he's smiling and only 41 now. Surviving all this proves he's a lucky guy, not unlucky.
Previous post was right about following him around and get rich on the videos.
Great story and tough man.
I was going to send in my story with my son in 84 in a canoe on the south shore of west matty when a storm rolled in but not now.
It would pale in comparison with Keith's exciting stories.
Well written and good read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

No offense, but I do not ever want to go out in a boat with you. I am out in a boat many many times a year for over 40 yrs and not ever had one flip over(other than canoe or small flatbottom).


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

SpeckReds said:


> No offense, but I do not ever want to go out in a boat with you. I am out in a boat many many times a year for over 40 yrs and not ever had one flip over(other than canoe or small flatbottom).


X2 Been on the water my whole life and never flipped one. No offense but If something like that happened more than once I would lay off the booze or the throttle or both.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

How many times have you been married so far?


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Just wondering how many times you've been struck by lightening while out on these "expeditions"?


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

glennkoks said:


> X2 Been on the water my whole life and never flipped one. No offense but If something like that happened more than once I would lay off the booze or the throttle or both.


LOL

Booze and speed had nothing to do with any of these. Trust me I would admit it. Tunnel Vs and Boatrights are slow.

I dont know what marriage has to do with this, but I am still in my only one, working on 10 years.

When you flip a boat over, you get wet and loose a bunch of **** you dont really neeed anyway. Big deal


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

In '84 blew over a Lazer tunnel at about 95. That one hurt pretty good, dislocated shoulder, three broken fingers, broken nose and half the hide skinned off my face. 

Was Champion prostaff from '85 to 2001, did a lot of demo rides each year (over 600 year) and if you ever experienced it, it was quite impressive. Hardest maneuver was the breach stop, top speed to zero in about 30 feet, chop the power and spin it to a stop. Better be holding on. Twice wasn't quite enough and ejected myself right out. Weeeeee...... 

Can't tell you how many times I've slid the scooter up on the bank trying to make a turn, fortunately it's no big deal, carry a come along and can just stick my mud anchor in and winch it across dry sand If I need to. And have... that's exactly why I run the little boat, no matter how bad I goof up I can get out of it. Not fun, but doable.

If you don't cross the limit, you'll never know what it is.


----------

